# المهندس zanitty حساب تصرف الطلمبة الغاطسة



## samsalah (9 نوفمبر 2014)

أأمل الافادة في كيفية حساب تصرف الطلمبة الغاطسة لبيارة صرف في البدروم عن طريق ال fixture unit هل أستخدم fixture unit 
الخاصة بالتغذية أم بالصرف وكيفية تحويل ال fixture unit الي gpm هل تستخدم نفس جداول التغذية بالمياه
وشكرا


----------



## fayek9 (9 نوفمبر 2014)

انا رديت علىك فى الموضوع ده 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t451310.html


----------



## اسلام نبيه (9 نوفمبر 2014)

اخوتى الكرام ارجوا الاستفسار عن كيفيه رفع موضوع والمشاركه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

